# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Sa kushton ndertimi dhe mirembajtja e nje faqeje ne internet?

## Randal

Sa kushton ndertimi dhe mirembajtja e nje faqeje ne internet?

Do të më pëlqente të kisha një faqe personale, ku të postoja shkrimet dhe mendimet e mia, por shërbimet si Wordpress apo Bloger nuk më pëlqejnë. Do të doja një faqe me domain dhe layout të personalizuar. Sa kushton mesatarisht personalizimi dhe mirëmbajtja?

----------


## dan1234

Hulumto ne compani te domainit ke ne rrjet me shumic te tregojn sa paguan ne muaj .

----------


## Busy Girl

Domain-et kane cmime te ndryshme varet si do te te duhet ty por per domaine te tilla nuk besoj qe do te kushtoj shume. une para disa muajsh bleva nje domain shume te rendesishem dhe me shkoi 2000 Euro. por ky lloj ndryshon shume keshtu qe besoj se diku te 100 ose 200 euro

----------


## Abrakatabra83

të gjitha domainet janë 10-15 dollarë. tani për faqen, varet se çfarë kërkon por më rëndësishëm te cili drejtohesh. webmaster më të aftë do kërkojnë më tepër. do të këshilloja të rrije larg çmimeve të ulta dhe të kesh kujdes se mos të shesin faqe origjinale dhe të japin template :P

----------


## King_Arthur

provo godaddy.com ketu kam blere hosting dhe domain name me ka shkuar rreth 150$ por kujdes kur ben pagesen pasi te futin gjera ekstra . 
ndersa per template ose theme premium provo www.gabfirethemes.com nese do te besh faqe te mire . ose mund te perdoresh theme qe ke free nga wordpress .

----------


## King_Arthur

> Domain-et kane cmime te ndryshme varet si do te te duhet ty por per domaine te tilla nuk besoj qe do te kushtoj shume. une para disa muajsh bleva nje domain shume te rendesishem dhe me shkoi 2000 Euro. por ky lloj ndryshon shume keshtu qe besoj se diku te 100 ose 200 euro


a mund ta di cfare ke blere 2000 euro ? vetem domain name pa host ? patjeter duhet te kete qene domain name shume i kerkuar .

----------


## King_Arthur

> Sa kushton ndertimi dhe mirembajtja e nje faqeje ne internet?
> 
> Do të më pëlqente të kisha një faqe personale, ku të postoja shkrimet dhe mendimet e mia, por shërbimet si Wordpress apo Bloger nuk më pëlqejnë. Do të doja një faqe me domain dhe layout të personalizuar. Sa kushton mesatarisht personalizimi dhe mirëmbajtja?


me wordpress mund te besh gjera shume te mira mbase nuk te pelqen pasi mundohesh te perdoresh theme qe jane free . por ke joomla qe eshte e shkelqyer vetem se eshte pak me e komplikuar .

----------


## BARAT

> Sa kushton ndertimi dhe mirembajtja e nje faqeje ne internet?
> 
> Do të më pëlqente të kisha një faqe personale, ku të postoja shkrimet dhe mendimet e mia, por shërbimet si Wordpress apo Bloger nuk më pëlqejnë. Do të doja një faqe me domain dhe layout të personalizuar. Sa kushton mesatarisht personalizimi dhe mirëmbajtja?


Totali me domain dhe me 1 vite host 100 $

Per me shume me kontakto me PM

----------


## IsmailiWeb

> Sa kushton ndertimi dhe mirembajtja e nje faqeje ne internet?
> 
> Do të më pëlqente të kisha një faqe personale, ku të postoja shkrimet dhe mendimet e mia, por shërbimet si Wordpress apo Bloger nuk më pëlqejnë. Do të doja një faqe me domain dhe layout të personalizuar. Sa kushton mesatarisht personalizimi dhe mirëmbajtja?


I nderuar me 20 Euro NE VIT (nvaret qfar domaini deshiron) me hosting vetem 1 euro NE VIT mundesh ta marresh nje ktu me shum paketa inklusive si dhe mbrojtje kunder sulmeve Anti DDoS, CloudFlare, MagicSpam si dhe disa nga sherbimet tjera me pages. Per me shum e ke edhe ne gjuhen shqipe ketu: www.ismailiweb.ch

Te pershendes

----------


## shtufi

Domeini dhe hosti nuk kushtojne shtrenjt. Ndertimi dhe mirmbajtja  po. Te gjitha bashke  shkojne te 300 euro

----------


## shtufi

Pershendtje.  A din dikush te thyeje pas e nje routeri

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

> Pershendtje.  A din dikush te thyeje pas e nje routeri


me gur e provove??   :perqeshje:

----------


## Busy Girl

> a mund ta di cfare ke blere 2000 euro ? vetem domain name pa host ? patjeter duhet te kete qene domain name shume i kerkuar .


po vetem domain per hostin pagova extra dhe normalisht ishte nje faqe teper e rendesishme per shqiperine nje nga ato ku aksesojne te gjith tashme.

----------


## Rrjeti

Çdo informatë në një vënd....
http://www.top10bestwebsitebuilders....Far4cgod-B4MTQ

----------

